# The 2015-2016 Silver Lining Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

After the game against the Mavericks:

1- Nice bounce-back game from Julius Randle, with a 22/15/4/4/1 statline. Off course, his offensive game came against Dirk (who burned him in the defensive end), but still showed kid's got heart.

His self-awareness is also good to see:



> But Randle’s self-criticism did not just entail sulking over a team loss. He also pointed the finger at himself for the Lakers’ woes that include an 0-3 record.
> 
> Randle pointed the finger at himself for the Lakers trailing 0-15 just over four minutes into the game.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2015/11/02/lakers-julius-randle-upset-with-himself-despite-breakout-game-vs-dallas/

2- Swaggy P has been playing inspired offensive ball so far: 13ppg (in 20mog) on .500FG% and .5003P% (6 tries per). The sole guy who can make it from distance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we end up with one of the worst records in the league again, we have a chance at another Top-3 pick (only way it's protected). I guess that's a silver lining.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lamar Odom is living.

Paulo Catarino hates the coach.

DaRizzle lost a lot of weight.

King Sanchos Wife is very comfortable in the cervix area thanks to her husbands small unpainful penis.

MojoPin may live in Montana, but its still not Canada.

Cajon posted yesterday.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

WHEN DID WE HAVE A DICK PICS THREAD?!? I GOT AN EXTRA 1/2 INCH OF RAGE THANKS TO MY WEIGHT LOSS!!!! WHO WANTS TO SEE?!?

edit: except Ron. hes not allowed to see it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm just thankful that Jamel's wife still loves my small dick.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> WHEN DID WE HAVE A DICK PICS THREAD?!? I GOT AN EXTRA 1/2 INCH OF RAGE THANKS TO MY WEIGHT LOSS!!!! WHO WANTS TO SEE?!?
> 
> edit: except Ron. hes not allowed to see it


Ron's wife already showed it to me. But I think it was the "before."

We can write this since the Lakers are still a lottery team and Ron quit his prediction contest so there's zero chance he posts here. Is he even still an admin?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If the season ended today we'd keep our pick. 

#SuckForSimmons


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

We might have up to $62 million in cap room next summer if Kobe retires. 

Now if we can just convince somebody to take it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the season is already 5% over!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

D'Angelo Russell ankle-breaking:

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015/11/6/9686302/dangelo-russell-dropped-jarret-jack-nasty-crossover


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

When Metta World Peace and Larry Nance play, the Lakers are undefeated!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nance looks like a real NBA player. I wasn't sure after watching him through summer league and preseason, but he has the athleticism and hustle to make it. Obviously he has a lot of development to do, but I think he will stick in the league.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Nance looks like a real NBA player. I wasn't sure after watching him through summer league and preseason, but he has the athleticism and hustle to make it. Obviously he has a lot of development to do, but I think he will stick in the league.


Yup. Larry Nance seems like a keeper. Against Orlando, 13 points making all his 6 shots (includes a triple) in 20 minutes of play.

More importantly, the more we see of Larry Nance Jr., the less we will see of Ryan Kelly.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the season is just about 10% over!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Larry Nance is shooting over 70% from the field.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

If I squint I can see a decent core of young players from the last two draft classes (Clarkson, Randle, Nance, Russell, Black, Brown)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> “Eventually, it’s going to be kind of like this anyway,” Scott said about Bryant watching from the sidelines at the conclusion of the loss to Minnesota. “It’s going to come a point in time, probably in the second half of the season, where Kobe doesn’t play a lot in that fourth quarter, just so these guys can grow.”
> 
> Scott added, “And they’re probably going to fall on their face [sic] a bunch more times, but at the end of the day, they’ll at least be put in that position where they can grow and get better and feel more comfortable about it.”


http://nba.nbcsports.com/2015/12/11...-in-about-a-month/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds good. Though I would love to see one more Kobe game winner.


----------

